# Pics of your workspace (Here's mine!)



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Okay, now that I'm done drooling over CJ's workspace, here's my humble sewing corner:































I have to share space with the kiddos' schoolroom, so it's tight, but now that the area is better organized it's not too bad.

Now, where are your photos?


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Let me clean mine up a little first!!!!!!!! I can get really messy when I am creating stuff!!!!!! Love yours, by the way.......it looks very comfy. I tend to throw things in the floor when I get started cutting and sewing,,,,,,,so it needs a visit from the maid and the vacumn service before I take pictures......:nana:. I will get some soon though, Marilyn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nope - not showing. It's a mess.

Your's is quite nice. 

Angie


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh, never!! I have my main sewing machine set up in a spare bedroom where I have most all supplies. I use another sewing machine on a folding table whenever I want to watch TV in the living room. Fabric is all over the house, wherever I've found a place to stick it. Ironing board stays up in another bedroom. Cutting board goes up wherever I want it at the time. See why I say "never"?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Country Lady - I see you sew all over as I do.

And I totally understand NEVER


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

ok here is my workspace and yes it is my kitchen table


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

we are rearranging things-small bedroom didn't give me enough room-so when this one is set up -I will post pictures, but maybe the only time-I am glad to know I am not the only one that has fabrics and things all over. --


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nice, Pauline - what two machines am I seeing?


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Pauline, that looks like my kind of sewing room--muffins at the ready! :happy:

Come on, be brave! Okay, if not a shot of the "whole" thing, how about a close-up photo of you working at your machine.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Pauline, you made me feel so much better as my sewing area is just as small as yours. I'd so love a sewing room, or even a sewing area instead of a kitchen table!

PQ


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I might see about a partial sewing room photo. Have to change sewing machines here in a bit and put up my 'working' machine, rather than this little 'playing' machine I've had up the last week or so.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

Angie the one facing forward is mine and is a singer qauntam 9910 the one you see the side of is a brothers that samantha got for christmas it was a $ 50.00 one from walmart but i figure she can learn on it and if she really enjoys sewing then we can get her a better one later in my corner in the basement i have my totes of fabric ,tote of patterns, and a old kenmore in it's case that is holding another singer and my serger eventually i hope to finish off a room down there to be my sewing laundry room


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

the 'playing machine' that I referred to is a Brother LS590, that was on sale for $78 at Hancock's about a week or so ago.

So that's machine you got Samantha ought to get her started.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

thats what i figured and my mom figured it also means i don't have to stress when she tries to use mine and it starts making funny sounds because she has a knot in the feeder feet again


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

There's nothing I enjoy more than seeing other people's sewing set up!

Blueberrychick, just 2 years ago, my space was smaller than yours:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - limited photos of part of my sewing area.

This first one is the 'fun' machine I bought recently to give a try. Mainly cause I wanted that top vertical thread holder and not the horizontal. Also, a mechanical will stay at a setting, my computers usually reset to their factory setting when off and on. No big deal - but different.
This is a Brother LS-590. I got for $78 at a Hancock's sale. I had $20 gift money so was out only $58 of my money. That I could afford. I think it's regularly about $99.



The tv behind it, the dress for the sew along cut out beside it, and the computer monitor may be seen a bit on the left, lower than the TV



Then this is my serger set up for a bag sewing project I'm working on -



It's a Babylock Imagine that I bought gently used (still expensive). It's on of those air jet threading sergers.
And it's a bookshelf of a few patterns behind it.

So, theres a little bit of my sewing area.

Angie


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I sew on the diningroom table and been ironing and cutting in the kitchen. If I lay out a quilt I have to do on the frontroom floor. Stuff piled all over. I put a 26" by 6' island in the kitchen some years back and I use it to cut on. I sew on an old Pffaf 19 I got back in early 70's. That is my workhorse machine. No serger as have not felt need of one. The used Singer I have will do a sergered edge it looks. I never tried it. I use the fancy stitches on doll clothes. On doll clothes that I had to do edges (gaberdine) I just zigzaged it. Really no sewing area. I was using dinning room to sew. As just me I would just clean it up for Xmas dinner. I have been working down boxes of scrap in to blocks and such to get rid of it and get the boxes cut down. I am running up an electric bill with this iron I know. But stuff flat packs better. Takes up less room. I am still working on boxes. Saving 1/4 yards up. But I think I will have to go back though get rid anything under a 1/2 yard. Just wait and see. I need to cut down more. My diningroom table is stacked with blocks. About 5 sizes. Need to box them. Light in dining room went out and I had to move boxes so I can bring in a ladder to change the bulb. Got to do that. I been working in the kitchen where warm and I dump out the boxes to sort on my bed. Not a good deal I know. But it is getting done. 

CJ, I have told my son the shelving should come from Lowes as I think the best price I can do for good shelves. So he knows what I want if he has to do it for me. I am going to hang in here at my place as long as I can. I hope I never have to move. I need storage shelving here too. And that can be moved.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I have a corner of our bedroom set up for my area. I posed pics awhile back but I've changed things around. This is what it was like








sadly though my ironing board is ancient and could not hold the big ironing board. So now my machine there. It faces dh's desk so when he's home he can surf and I can sew and we can talk! I put my chair back in my window so I can sit and have my devotion there again.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Spent yesterday sorting and cleaning so I could take pictures this morning. It is a dreary day outdoors so I had to turn on all the lamps and lights plus use the flash to get acceptable photos.










What you don't see in the picture above is my felt design wall. It is on the wall immediately to the left as you enter.










Not visible in this picture is the door to the room. Behind it I have my rotary cutting rulers hanging on the short piece of wall up to the closet.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

This is mine a year ago. I have a lot more fabric now! Last year I seemed to buy all the time. I have never done this. I hope it works.



This is the east wall. The sewing machine on the desk in the corner is a Simplicity that a guy at church gave me brand new. The one on the left is my Ellegante.









The northwall. That is a computer table I got free from work. It holds my serger and the Ellegante. In warm weather I can hear the water fall in my water garden out that window.










West wall. I have a lot more fabric than that now. Last year was a buying year for me for some reason.









This is the south wall before I put my bulletin boards and new lighting up. I also have a new rolling chair at this machine. That chair in the pic and its mate are still in the room. They were my grandparents' about 70 years ago!









Wall after new lighting.









Those bulletin boards are now full of stuff including info about projects here on HT.

Hope you enjoyed your visit into my first ever sewing room. It still has clouds on the walls because it was decorated for my youngest son when he was five. It was an airplane theme. I still want one of the bigger rooms and won't decorate this one because of that.

Mary


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

These are wonderful ladies, keep them coming!

Fairview Farm, I have a question about your fabric storage in the closet (awesome)! Are those book cases, or are they those stackable cubes from like Lowes?


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm enjoying seeing all of your sewing rooms/spaces. I have to get my fabric in some place where I can see it. A window seat, which has storage space, is packed full of fabric, etc. I don't remember half of what's in there.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Who was the lady on this forum a while back that had bought a used office trailer and was having it pulled into her yard to be used for a sewing trailer? Anyone remember? I would love to see what she's done with it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CL - I remember that, but not who. I hope she's around and reads this thread and updates us.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

CJ - The shelves in my sewing room closet are based on a closet organizer system. Instead of hanger rods I opted for shelves. I wanted my stash out of bright light (the window is on a south wall) but still readily accessible when I want to pull out something specific. I think that either taller sets of book shelves or stackable cubes would work too.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Fairview, I have one closet done in a similar fashion, but now I have an extra closet (more room for fabric!) LOL


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I am drooling. I am such a mess.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Okay here is a couple pictures of my sewing area....I use a corner of the guess bedroom....but it works pretty good for me...I used the kitchen table for a lot of years....that works too...but a least now I don't have to put away every thing so we can eat.
1st is a pic of my embroidery machine & serger, they set on top of Mom's old machine...it doesn't work ...but makes a nice table...








This is coming into the room....you can see the Brother machine I do most of my sewing on..........Do you see those teddy bears I have been working on?


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Here's mine. My fabric is stuffed in dresser drawers and a few tubs. Some in this room but most in the guest bedroom. Right now you can't see the floor because I have brought in my basket making supplies from the shop/barn.










I keep some patterns in this drawer:









I love seeing everyone's spaces too! :goodjob: Colorado, I'm a mess too. I think of it this way. I don't have too much stuff, I just don't have enough room. See the cast iron dutch oven under the table? That's the only place in the house it will fit. haha..too big for any cabinets. My sewing space is the dining room. Luckily we have an eat in kitchen of sorts - that space also holds all of my other craft supplies too.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

You know I am really enjoying this......it is kind of like we are coming over for a visit and cup of coffee and some muffins.:icecream:.....it is good to visit with good friends....:grouphug::gossip:
Keep the pics coming........
bopeep


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Here is a link to my workspace. The funny thing is, I have the same clouds that I painted on my walls like countrysunshine does. It used to be my daughter's room when she was little..it was heaven! lol

http://aquiltcomplex.blogspot.com/2009/12/my-sewing-area.html

This is the before and after of my sewing room.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I, too, sewed on the kitchen table for 20+ years. Had to clean up everything to have a meal. It is an unexpected blessing to now have a sewing room instead of a couple of totes.

I should really be more honest and post pictures of what it looks like now. You know, with umpteen projects going, thread on the floor, fabric waiting, etc...

Fabric storage is a problem for me. I seem addicted to acquiring it. I wish I could make it all so I can see it but I can't.

The big cabinet in the northwest corner is a file cabinet I also salvaged from work. One drawer is full of patterns. I have all of my mother's patterns in totes out in the barn. I think I need to take over more of it for patterns and move the fabric in it else where.

I sure am enjoying my trips to your sewing rooms. I'm sure I don't want my scraps cut up but I have to admit that the organization in yours is amazing, Reenie.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

bopeep said:


> You know I am really enjoying this......it is kind of like we are coming over for a visit and cup of coffee and some muffins.:icecream:.....it is good to visit with good friends....:grouphug::gossip:
> Keep the pics coming........
> bopeep


I feel the same way! I love visiting in your sewing rooms.


----------

